# Kaspersky internet security Vs norton internet security 09



## pearce88 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi.

Which out of these 2 products to people prefer?
They both cost money and they are both the latest editions.Please do not suggest other programs just these two would be great thankyou.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

I've never used Kaspersky but i'm currently usint NIS 09. I have to say that it is a great product. It hardly leaves a footprint which alot of other programs are terrible at. And Norton has always been good in detection rates.

You can look here to read the reports they have done on different security softwares
http://www.av-comparatives.org/home


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Kapersky is the lesser of two evils


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't comment on NIS 2009, but the earlier versions were really resource hogs!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't comment on NIS 2009, but the earlier versions were really resource hogs!


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep, anything previous to the 09 version is crap.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't get the internet suite, You'll regret it ASAP since your computer will start getting BSOD's

just get the anti virus.


----------



## pearce88 (Oct 19, 2008)

I've found that spyware terminator free edition real time protection detects alot of viruses and spyware that neither norton nor kaspersky detect. So far I'm finding norton alot better than kaspersky.

Also. You know the pc security test 07 you can download from here - http://www.pc-st.com/us/index.htm

Is it accurate? Reliable?
Kaspersky failed that. Norton got all but 3. But with spyware terminator active Norton gets all correct.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I use NOD32 antivirus with Spybot search and destroy

A very good couple if you ask me.


----------



## pvo01 (Oct 10, 2008)

kis 09 is what i am using for the last 2 years. i havn't used any of the newer nav yet, so no comment on that. however, kis is very protective so far for me, it has all the features that you may need, parental password protected, white/black list....ect.

give it a try.


----------

